# TRU Ball Sniper Release



## wolfgang510 (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone tried it out? I tried a bunch of tru ball releases out after the season last year and liked a few of them. I was planning on buying the Titan Xtra for this season but now Tru Ball offers this new Sniper model. Sounds even better than the Titan and Copperhead.


----------

